# Singapore vs Hong Kong?



## expatmat

Hi,
I guess the results are going to be biased given the title of this forum.
I was wondering if you could offer any comparison/advice on living in either.
I have been to both a number of times but only on business & tourist. We have also lived in Asia for a number of years so are reasonably familiar with Asian culture.

* We are a family - which country has best quality of life for families?
* I will be applying as an entrepreneur (e.g. entrepass). How does Entrepass compare with HK's selection? 
* Any other considerations for Singapore vs HK?

Thanks


----------



## madq

I am also interested in contrasting HK vs Singapore.

I lived in Hong Kong before, so I can give some insight (compared to US).
Quality of life is high in Hong Kong. Where you live is generally a function of how much space you need/location, etc. Specifically, rent tends to be people's biggest expense (because costs are high, and space is at a premium). If you are willing to commute to work, you can save money on rent by living further from Central/mid-level or Repulse Bay. Those areas are super-expensive. Kennedy Town is cheap, North Point is reasonable and quieter.
Hong Kong's public transport is great and I have heard Singapore's is similar. Going to Macau is easy from Hong Kong (ferry ride), and I believe would be plane from Singapore.

Personally, I am considering moving back to Hong Kong OR Singapore, so would love to hear more about how Singapore differs.


----------



## jam1

One major factor for me to choose Singapore over Hong Kong - It's the air. My gf suffered rashes outbreak barely few hours after she stepped into Hong Kong. Another factor for me to choose Singapore is the lack of space in Hong Kong, or the feeling of lack of space in Hong Kong. It makes one grouchy.


----------



## pichuya

Singapore is a clean and green city! The air is so much better comparing with hong kong!


----------



## seny005

My vote goes to Singapore

- Singapore is well connected with Public Transport and less crowded compared to HK.
- lot many Park/Open spaces for cleaner air/breath.
- Well disciplined road transport.
- Laws to protect tourist and insulate from Cheaters.
- Safest City in the World.


----------



## jam1

pichuya said:


> Singapore is a clean and green city! The air is so much better comparing with hong kong!


but honestly, the food in HK is much better.


----------



## boroboy

I've lived in both (plus tokyo) and am currently in hong kong. Both cities have their pros and cons and each person will like something different about both. However, specifically for families I think I would lean towards singapore.

Singapore is clean and green / warm weather / 365 day pool access / larger apartments / mainstream schooling is cheaper and easier to get into (my info on SG is a few years out of date tho) / local schooling is in English if you prefer that.

However, Hong Kong isn't all that bad. You probably wouldn't want to live in the mid levels with a family but if you move somewhere like Discovery Bay it is very pleasant. I live there and we have a bigger cheaper apartment than on HK island / access to the pool at the residents club / no cars allowed in the area / v family oriented. HK is also great for hiking and activities. There are several hiking trails and mountains to climb 30 mins from anywhere in HK. Singapore cant compete with that and is generally a little bit stale and you need to really get involved in hobbies not to go a bit mental while living there.

However the big decider is the pollution in HK - yes it really really sucks. I used to smoke and some days I feel like I've smoked a box of Marlboro Red. And its dirty..

We'll be starting a family next year and I'll be leaving Hong Kong. If there was an opportunity I would move to SG as its a v nice place for a family, if not I'll move somewhere else - anywhere else. 

HK is awesome - without a family it wins hands down for me- I just dont want my kid to feel like he is a veteran smoker before he is at school. Also dont listen to people who tell you HK has a long life expectancy so the pollution cant be an issue. Thats wrong - the pollution has only been bad the past 15 years so the effects havent presented themselves in the life expectancy stats yet. Wait another 30 years and see what they say! It will be too late then though!


----------



## auriga

I agree with most of the above. The air pollution in HK is just disgusting. It simply cannot be healthy to be in such an environment.

In terms of crowds, Singapore is getting worse and worse each year, but so far it is still somewhat better than HK. 

Singapore is also far more English language friendly.

I think in terms of "quality of life" for a family, Singapore should win quite easily.


----------



## yun

I would say Singapore. As others have mentioned, the air quality in Singapore is much better, and also English is more widely spoken so it's easier.


----------



## travellingwu

Well, judging from where I'm from - my answer will be slightly biased  

1. Air quality and cleanliness
- Definitely a big factor. On one of my last trips to HK, the pollution was so bad I was coughing non-stop. Came back to Singapore and cough stopped after a day. Also paid extra to stay in a hotel with a harbourview. Well, it was so foggy I could not see past the first row of buildings..
- Also Singapore is just so green and doesn't feel like a concrete, messy jungle

2. Culture
- HK is supposed to be more interesting culturally. Perhaps it's because the Asian-ness is more in your face? 
- I think Singapore might be more interesting because we are made up on Chinese/Malays/Indians (as opposed to HK being more homogenous) so you see more diversity and it is also nice to see how the different cultures blend to create one Singapore-ness.
- LOADS of people think Singapore is too sterile and boring.. I say, make friends with Singaporeans and get them to take you to where they hang out go see off-the-beaten-track stuff like our islands (St Johns Island, Pulau Ubin etc.), the heartlands, historical neighbourhoods (Joo Chiat). I always bring my tourist friends to see the real Singapore and nobody has found Singapore boring. In fact we never finish doing everything we want to do.. 
- There was a comment earlier about HK having better food? Hmmm I don't know about that

3. Safety and family life
- A girl/woman can walk ANYWHERE, ANYTIME in Singapore without feeling like she's in danger. (of course there's the rare of case here and there of molest or something, but so so so so rare) Even in Geylang (red light district), one might feel uncomfortable with all the men staring at you (since all the men there are looking for loooove), you would still know that nobody would dare touch you

4. Integration of expats
- Personally I feel that Singaporeans integrate better with expats, mainly because English is our common language (Singaporeans are all educated in English, if anyone didn't realise that...)
- I find that in HK, I normally have to speak Chinese to the taxi drivers. In Singapore, some of the reallly old taxi drivers may not speak good English or may be illiterate in English, but they will still be able to communicate with you just fine..


And this thing about Singapore disallowing homosexual relationships or chewing gum or caning of people??
Well for the first 2, it's a myth. Homosexuality is legally not accepted but what you do with another willing person is your own prerogative - it's only brought into question if there is rape/statutory rape involved. Chewing gum can be brought in for personal use, it's just not readily available in shops - it's a nasty habit anyway. As for caning, well if you got caned, you probably did something to deserve it


----------



## simonsays

travellingwu said:


> ....As for caning, well if you got caned, you probably did something to deserve it



And to add on .. the law doesn't give out caning for everything .. only for crimes that are considered 'canable'  Like molesting women, rape, robbery, street violence (or stuff which you would call as 'for fun' in Europe / USA - like vandalising, damning public property .. etc. etc)

And yah, unless you intend to test the limits of the law, why fret ??


----------



## ann d

I really enjoy Hk much more. From the food to the people. I love discovery bay and tung chung in hk as a place to settle down as the atmosphere was somethin I was defintely looking for.


----------



## Macy

Well.... as being a Hong Kong people, i agreed with most of above comments about Hong kong. 

1), Air Pollution --> my 2 kids have been suffered from Asthma since they were 2 years old and now still in medical treatment regularly

2), Home Space --> we are now renting a small flat in Sheung Wan (where most good schools are located) with HKD18K and it's only ~500sqf!!! This is for 4 peoples! 

3), Buying a private apartment in Hong Kong is too expensive: ~HKD5Millon for a small one of ~400-500sqf would be quite common. 

Other than these, i think, salary, medical, public transporation, education, sightseeing and entertainments are more or less the same. At least to me they are similiar.  

So that's why we decided to come to Singapore for a new fresh-air & green life!!


----------



## DrPaulMasters

expatmat said:


> Hi,
> * We are a family - which country has best quality of life for families?


Singapore wins here. Last year, the teachers went on strike as the govt of HKSAR wanted to replace sports with 'Chinese History' lessons, propaganda in all but name.
Housing is a lot more expensive in HK, and it will feel small and cramped. 
HK's not clean, and it's extremely humid. Plenty of cockroaches.



expatmat said:


> Hi,
> * I will be applying as an entrepreneur (e.g. entrepass). How does Entrepass compare with HK's


The entrepass requirements here have changed. By the end of year five, you need to have expenditure of over $400k and employ ten local staff, or your annual renewal will be rejected. If these number are prohibitive, investigate either a satellite company, or Nominee Directors.
It's a lot easier to get an Entrepass in HK, but I can't tell you what the requirements are any more.



expatmat said:


> Hi,
> * Any other considerations for Singapore vs HK?


A lot of friends are leaving SG and going to HK, citing the bureaucracy as the reason.

There are lots of layers of govt here, and the word byzantine is appropriate.
I used to rent a house boat in Aberdeen harbour in HK, until a cat-10 typhoon came to visit. The rules and regs say that as soon as the approaching storm is over cat-3, the markets have to close. The official govt meteorology website upgraded the storm one minute after the market closed, which was suspicious; by which time, there were no hotel rooms left in the vicinity, and we were forced to stay on the boat. When the storm reached cat-7, we contacted the harbour police for them to take us to land, only to be told that it was "too dangerous for us to come get you". 
Happily, there are no hurricanes in Singapore. Rains a bit though.


----------



## kleng

We chose Singapore over HK. We have 3 children all are asthmatics. There is no way we could live with them in HK, they would suffer continually due to the pollution. Therefore, for our family, this decision was a no-brainer. If you have children and have the choice, think carefully about pollution as a factor of where you live.


----------



## JoeSum

I vote for Singapore: Clean Air, Clean and efficient transport, infrastructure and governance, good enough lifestyle choices and rental is coming down!


----------



## simonsays

JoeSum: rental coming down ? since when ? with additional cooling measure, sure, it is NOT gonna come down ..


----------



## Ammyammy1988

*Hello*

I think Singapore is better than Hong Kong, environment and the pace of life,if you would like to live in a quiet environment, you can choose Singapore.


----------



## asublimepizza

Both, equally good. What are your priorities ? Are you a city slicker or suburban "yuppie".

- Ancillary services. Schools, hospital, pharmacy, grocery, acces to airport.
- Leisure activities. Greenery, water sports, visiting old spots.
- Air quality, cleanliness, etc.

One may get a bungalow just out on the borders of Hong Kong and China, in the rural area but be close enough to the city of Hong Kong yet be flanked by the rural countryside of China and Hong Kong's Peak.

Singapore on the other hand is closer to South East Asian countries for short hops.

Some people use plane as a frequent method of transport.


----------



## HappyLiving

Singapore is definitely much better as the streets/ country is not so cramped and so much cleaner. Plus, air is much cleaner too!


----------



## asublimepizza

How air is cleaner than the countryside of China bewilders me, atop of burning incense any which way despite of allocated places for the Chinese who want to do so, and neighbouring forest harvesting for palm oil or whatever oil is profitable now. Each country has its merits, I won't brush HongKong off that quickly, which has a better night life. Singapore, everything closes unless its a festival or a nightclub of sorts. Public transport is very limited in night busses and trains. At least in some cities, you can walk the distance without being 28degrees Celsius at night!


----------



## dealsone

My answer is Hong Kong. Because of the food. layball:
Actually, Singapore is also beautiful, full of green, clear sky and kind people.


----------



## HappyLiving

i prefer spore. not flooded with chinaman, yet.


----------



## wesmant

kleng said:


> We chose Singapore over HK. We have 3 children all are asthmatics. There is no way we could live with them in HK, they would suffer continually due to the pollution. Therefore, for our family, this decision was a no-brainer. If you have children and have the choice, think carefully about pollution as a factor of where you live.


kleng, have you step you foot here in SG yet? How's life so far? How do you find your life here as compare to back home in Oz?


----------



## wuiwui

I would prefer Singapore as well. Hk is a bit more congested and polluted, but the food there are far better than Singapore!


----------

